# Conley to Portland?



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Nov 28* The Grizzlies are in serious talks with the Trail Blazers about sending Conley to Portland for *Travis Outlaw*, according to a Yahoo! Sports report.
> 
> *Recommendation:* The potential deal would reunite Conley with childhood friend and Ohio State teammate Greg Oden, and could increase the value of both players. Talks have reportedly been ongoing for weeks, but there will likely need to be other pieces involved for this trade to go through.


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/players/4246/news

From Rotowire, apparently. Don't know if it's reliable.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

i've read this too, and it's rumored the blazers have been pursuing conley for quite some time. the deal isn't even close to being finalized though. portland isn't so sure it wants to go through with the trade, but including players like sergio and warrick would give them more incentive to make the swap. portland obviously has an abundance of serviceable pg at this point, and memphis also has 4-5 pg's, so a third team may have to get involved for something to work.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Conley>anything in Portland not named Oden or Roy.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Conley is really better than having Rudy Fernandez or Lamarcus Aldridge? How do you figure that?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

MemphisX said:


> Conley>anything in Portland not named Oden or Roy.


LaMarcus >>> Conley.

Rudy is good too.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

If they do this, what are they gonna do with Bayless?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Outlaw isn't anything special. Neither is Conley, but you don't trade your starting point guard for someone who is never going to be more than a solid role player in this league. Outlaw also plays a position where you should easily get an NBA caliber player without giving up much or anything.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

I'd take Bayless, Outlaw and Rodriguez for Conley, Crittenton and Warrick.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Foye for Conley. Please.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Ruff Draft said:


> Foye for Conley. Please.


I'd take it.

Can we include Crittenton going to 'Sota with your team sending us McCants? :biggrin:


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

no way mccant's for crittenton


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

MemphisX said:


> Conley>anything in Portland not named Oden or Roy.


X, I respect your posts and opinions, but this whole Mike Conley love thing baffles me.

He's not as bad as he played in the first 10 games, and he'll wind up being at least decent, but I just don't see any roads that lead to "multiple-time All-Star, NBA championship-winning floor general" that you seem to have projected for him.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> If they do this, what are they gonna do with Bayless?


I doubt it'll happen. Portland is very excited about Bayless, and with good reason too.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> X, I respect your posts and opinions, but this whole Mike Conley love thing baffles me.
> 
> He's not as bad as he played in the first 10 games, and he'll wind up being at least decent, but I just don't see any roads that lead to "multiple-time All-Star, NBA championship-winning floor general" that you seem to have projected for him.



That is because you trust more in the small sample size than his overall career. He is going to be good. He is not a scorer but he will be one the best at running a team mistake free. He will be a high FG%, low turnover PG.

I mean you got people in here pining over LaMarcus Aldridge who is shooting 44.5% from the field with less than 7 boards a game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The thing is Conley may be considered a low turnover PG, but he also is a low risk PG. He's not going to average 10 apg, because he is not a great passer, never has been. So yes, he'll have a high FG% but that is because he's afraid to shoot half the time and he's not even going to get assists because the drive and dish isn't even his game. This is ridiculous, Aldridge even with those shooting numbers has yet to hit a groove this year, but he has proven to be at 22 an all-star caliber big man. He shares the boards with Pryz and Oden now. 

He's still a much better player than Conley ever will be.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

conley is one of the most overrated prospects in the nba, imo. good for the grizzlies because they may actually get something decent by trading him. conley was never that great in college either. he has greg oden to thank for all the attention he got just by being a decent teammate.


----------

